# rootzwiki app



## sagarpruthi (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey I use the rootzwiki app on my nexus s. But whenever I post I never get a signature saying sent from my nexus s using rootzwiki forums.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You should be able to turn it off in settings.


----------



## sagarpruthi (Jun 24, 2011)

hey i haven't found any option to turn on or offf my signature in the settings of the app. maybe iam doing something wrong, i'd really appreciate if you can guide me. thanks.

Hey no worries i found the options. Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Oops, sorry, I see you have found it. XD

Menu > Settings

Do you not see a signature settings towards the bottom? I'm on the paid version and only used the free one for an hour or so, so not sure if its just a feature for this one. Wouldn't think so. Should be there though.

meow meow supersonic meow


----------

